# Help me avoid traffic NJ - Williamsburg VA



## NJCOBRA10tha (Aug 6, 2008)

We are starting out in Northern NJ leaving either Thursday 7 PM or Friday 8:00 AM.

Our first stop is Gaithersburg MD (near Washington DC sort of) to visit a friend.  This is the leg of the journey that kills us with the most traffic.

Then from there we go to Alexandria VA and then Saturday around noon we head down to Williamsburg VA.  

I am looking for route suggestions on how to avoid the massive traffic in MD and other areas.  I would even blow off stopping at my friends if the route saved us a ton of traffic.  I don't mind going the scenic route or out of the way as long as it takes a lot less time.

last time it took me 7 hours to go the first 240 miles to get to his house.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## decolady424 (Aug 6, 2008)

If you don't stop at your friends, you can take the Garden State Parkway down to the ferry to Delaware, then go into Virginia and take the Chesapeake-Bay Bridge into Va. Beach.  Avoids all the big cities and you get nice scenery.


----------



## CAROLW (Aug 6, 2008)

We just came back from HHI...took I-95 all the way. We left Saturday morning at 6:30 am (GS Pkwy exit 67) and the only traffic we had was on I-95 between Wash DC and Richmond, VA. Was stuck in it for about an hour.

On the way home (Sunday) we hit traffic at the same spot in VA. Also had some traffic in MD before the Delaware Mem Bridge.

All in all, not so bad.

Last year we took Chesapaeke bay bridge and the Cape May Ferry home. That is a looooong trip. Lot of local roads and then had to wait quite a while for the ferry. I prefer the I-95 route.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome to New Jersey.

This is the shore season - take the turnpike to get around Philly and the A/C Expressway.  Get on at Exit 5 or 4 and head all the way SOUTH to the Del Mem Bridge. 
Del Mem Bridge has construction on the Del down side - check web.  If so, get off NJ Turnpike at Exit 2 and head on RT  322 West directly over the CommBarry Bridge and South on RT 95 -not 495 as you will still get a bit of the Del Mem Bridge delay.  Rt 95 thru Wilmington is usually no problem.

Thursday 7PM is much better idea, as Fri 8AM  is too late - work traffic and construction.  

Watch your speeding everywheres ... our local police and NJ state has figured out how many MORE tickets to write to cover the cost of gasoline - no joke, 50% more tickets to be generated by local cops.

Wawa gas in South Jersey is down to $3.659 today.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 6, 2008)

The ferry and bay-bridge-tunnel is a wonderful route to take if you've never done it before and don't mind a leisurely drive.  It is NOT a route to take to speed things up.  The ferry is a nice ride and the BBT is amazing.  I agree with leaving Thursday evening to beat the traffic - that's the best bet.  Friday you'll not only hit work traffic and construction, but weekend travelers too.  All along NJ, PA, DE, MD, & VA, you have people that go 'down the shore' for the weekend.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 6, 2008)

CAROLW said:


> We just came back from HHI...took I-95 all the way. We left Saturday morning at 6:30 am (GS Pkwy exit 67) and the only traffic we had was on I-95 between Wash DC and Richmond, VA. Was stuck in it for about an hour.
> 
> On the way home (Sunday) we hit traffic at the same spot in VA. Also had some traffic in MD before the Delaware Mem Bridge.



We have traveled south so many times I've lost count (HHI, FL, Williamsburg, MB, etc.), NORTHERN VIRGINIA just south of DC is the worst traffic spot of all, bar none!  No matter what time of day, year, whatever, we ALWAYS hit some traffic there.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 6, 2008)

Dan,
instead of going south, you could try going west into Pennsylvania through Allentown on 78 to 81 South to 83 to 15.  15 takes you to Frederick, MD where you pick up 270 east to Gaithersburg.  Very easy drive and it avoids NJ Turnpike, 95, and the cities of Philadelphia, Baltimore, and Washington DC.

It will take longer with no traffic, but my guess is that it will be pretty easy.

If you are willing to blow off both Gaithersburg and Alexandria the advice to go the Eastern Shore to Norfolk is a good option.  



NJCOBRA10tha said:


> We are starting out in Northern NJ leaving either Thursday 7 PM or Friday 8:00 AM.
> 
> Our first stop is Gaithersburg MD (near Washington DC sort of) to visit a friend.  This is the leg of the journey that kills us with the most traffic.
> 
> ...


----------



## elaine (Aug 6, 2008)

*your Sat noon is the killer*

if you are going S on I95 in the summer, leaving Alex Sat at noon is the pits---either wait until 4 PM or later, or go at 9 AM---I live 20 miles S of DC off I95 and it is BAD every Sat in summer.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 6, 2008)

elaine said:


> if you are going S on I95 in the summer, leaving Alex Sat at noon is the pits---either wait until 4 PM or later, or go at 9 AM---I live 20 miles S of DC off I95 and it is BAD every Sat in summer.



I agree with Elaine.  If you go by DC area, try to go 11am - 2pm weekdays.  Weekends, either real early or real late.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 6, 2008)

And when you return, if you leave on Sunday, get out of Williamsburg BEFORE 3 as the traffic up I 95 is a beast with everyone coming back from their weekend away.


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 6, 2008)

NJCOBRA10tha said:


> last time it took me 7 hours to go the first 240 miles to get to his house.
> 
> Dan



It's a bit late now, but next time, head over to LGA and take Airtran to Newport News. It's a 1 1/2 hr flight and you're 20 minutes from W-burg when you land.

My wife and I got tired of the 12 hr drive from RI through traffic, so we took Airtran out of Boston.  It increase the overall cost of the trip a bit, but it was great to get into town and not be exhausted.

Where do you hail from in Northern NJ?  I grew up in Denville (Morris County).


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 7, 2008)

Or just go back up the Eastern Shore on 13 to points north.



dmharris said:


> And when you return, if you leave on Sunday, get out of Williamsburg BEFORE 3 as the traffic up I 95 is a beast with everyone coming back from their weekend away.


----------



## yumdrey (Aug 7, 2008)

If you want to visit your friend in Gaithersburg, MD, you cannot avoid traffic 
If I were you, I would take NJ tnpk south, I-95 and then beltway 495 west (toward Rockville), and 270 N (to Gaithersburg). It is summer season, so traffic is a little better if you avoid traffic time. When you go to Williamsburg from your friend's home, leave very early morning or late night, so you can avoid traffic in 495 or 95 and nothern VA.


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Aug 8, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> It's a bit late now, but next time, head over to LGA and take Airtran to Newport News. It's a 1 1/2 hr flight and you're 20 minutes from W-burg when you land.
> 
> My wife and I got tired of the 12 hr drive from RI through traffic, so we took Airtran out of Boston.  It increase the overall cost of the trip a bit, but it was great to get into town and not be exhausted.
> 
> Where do you hail from in Northern NJ?  I grew up in Denville (Morris County).



We live in near Wayne and Franklin Lakes.  Traveling as a family of 4 so flying and renting a car will get costly.


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all for the response.  I am going to try going through PA.  Looks like it will add 30 miles but could save lots of frustrating time driving in traffic.


----------

